

Ubuntu 10.10 – What’s New? [Screenshots] - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/10/10/ubuntu-10-10-whats-new-screenshots/

======
piinbinary
Is it just me, or is this release treading water? There doesn't seem to be
anything beyond minor UI improvements and a few features scattered here and
there.

~~~
tomjen3
Not really - they blog post specifically said they would only look at the
visible changes, so there aren't going to be that many changes.

And the concept of paid apps are pretty damn nice, seeing as this a great way
for canonical to make money and might make money for a few developers too.

~~~
wazoox
> And the concept of paid apps are pretty damn nice...

I've got nothing against paid applications, but I'm rabidly against non libre
applications. So this is definitely not good as is.

~~~
tomjen3
Ubuntu has a lot of stuff that isn't free: unrar, java, flash, etc.

You are free not to use it, but personally it doesn't bother me too much, as
long as the data formats are open.

------
motters
The installation process looks slightly different, and there are some changes
to the software centre, now with a proprietary section. It will be interesting
to see what happens with the proprietary stuff.

